# Okay Friends, I need some help



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We were just offered one of these! Polish Lowland Sheepdog. Oh... she's soooooo cute! She's still a puppy. I don't know how Kona will do with her, or how she'll do with him. What do you think about adding a 2nd edition to our house?
HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You're kidding, right??? How do we feel about adding another dog to your home? ound: Now let me think -- uh, yes! 

All kidding aside. I would want to see the dog and get a feel for whether it would fit in and then . . . I'd go for it. Did you expect a different response??? :biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Geri. I guess I wanted some info on how different a 2 dog household is from a 1 dog household.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it is the same but I spread mine out so the older dogs are already trained. There is more grooming to be done, more clean up duty, but seeing htem play with each other is priceless. 

Have you meet the sheepdogs to know about their personality? I would imagine strong herding instinct- which can be rather annoying to some people!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I bet she is adorable, Brooke. I would just say do your homework first. I am reading that they need a very firm hand, they can be suspicious and wary of strangers so she will definately need a lot of socialization. The breed sounds wonderful...smart, eager to please, good with children. My advice would be to follow your heart AFTER you have researched and asked yourself all the tough questions. Good luck with your decision! I love the looks of this breed, I would be SOOO tempted if I were you!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, those look awesome. BUT, do you know how BIG they get??? He may be a small puppy now, but will weigh more than your kids all together in a little bit. Do you have enough room for a big dog to be exercised, comfortable, etc.? Do they shed? Is this a healthy puppy from health tested parents, good breeder, etc? If he turns out to have health issues, will you have the $$$ to care for it? What's their temperament?

These are all Q's that I don't want you to answer to but rather think about. I think they look absolutely GORGEOUS, kind of like huge Havs, LOL. But I know I wouldn't be able to keep one right now. I think it makes an enormous difference what kind of dog you choose as an addition. Obviously some are more doable than others.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have three dogs in the house now, soon to be four. Frankly I think in many ways it's easier having more than one because they entertain each other and they're there for each other. I would find it hard to have only one again. I haven't in years.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just wanted to add that I will probably always have at least two dogs. In some ways, it is more work, but I like that they have each other...especially if I have to go away for a trip or something. I think I read that these dogs get to be 30-40 pounds? Nice sort of medium size dog. Let us know what you decide!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 5 dogs now, so may not give the best advice on adding another dog...I love having all my babies at home. I think what you may want to consider first and foremost is not the number of dogs you have, but what kind. Here's what the AKC breed standard says about the Polish Lowland Sheepdogs:
Temperament 
He is stable and self confident. He needs a dominant master and consistent training from the time he is very young. If this is not provided, he will tend to dominate the master. When not used as a herding or working dog, he can be a magnificent companion as he seems to fit into any type of lifestyle. He is extremely loyal, but somewhat aloof and suspicious of strangers. Faults: Nervous, cowardly, or extreme vicious behavior. 

If you are a dominant master, go for it. If not, you might want to consider another breed that may be easier to train. But for sure, let us know, and show us PICTURES!! :biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

So... here is the update. After researching MORE about this breed, I think it's best that we hold off on a *bigger* dog. what I mean by this, is that these dogs can grow very very big, 40-60lbs. While she's a doll right now, I am wondering how well she would do with my kids as she gets older. My children are anything but dominate over Kona. LOL I am still trying to teach them to tell him "no bite" while they play. This breeder also has pomaranians, and has a female, retired. She's 8 years old and Kona and her just HIT IT OFF SO GOOD! she's a parti color mix... same as Kona... so we are going to do a over night and daytime trial and see how that goes over today and tomorrow and wed. I wanna be sure before we add another doggie to the mix, that's he/she is the right one. I grew up with poms in the family, and knowing how wonderful Kona is with our neighbors poms when they come over leads me to believe that a smaller friend for Kona would be best. So.. wish us luck with the little pom over the next few days that she is with us, and I will post pics when I can.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, I love the Poland Lowland Sheepdogs, so you won't get any reasoning out of me <g>. I saw a lady with one in Germany and he was THE picture of what I wanted in a dog as far as looks goes. The shedding was a problem for us (both my daugther and I have allergies), so when I saw the Havanese, I went for the smaller model <g>


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Let see... I have a Jack Russell Terrier, a Border Collie, a Havanese, a Cairn Terrier and random fosters of varying breeds. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

They sound pretty darn cool...but I can't imagine having two puppies and small kids...Kudos to you if you can handle it!

There was some awesome info on the parent club site, APONC. Actually, my husband would really probably dig this dog, as he misses his beloved B.C. and would love a herding dog again! I do have to say with herding dogs you have to be committed to giving them "a job." Our Beauty girl was my DH's running partner and the kid's "nanny." She was a major alpha dog, as most herding dogs are, and was always learning new things up until the day she died. Some of these "new tricks" were decided by her aka learning to get up on a chair and finish my youngest child's dinner!

Good luck Brooke!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Oh, I love the Poland Lowland Sheepdogs, so you won't get any reasoning out of me <g>. I saw a lady with one in Germany and he was THE picture of what I wanted in a dog as far as looks goes. The shedding was a problem for us (both my daugther and I have allergies), so when I saw the Havanese, I went for the smaller model <g>


According to the American Poland Lowland Sheepdog site they don't shed...hmmm....interesting. I guess I'd have to do more research as I think my son is allergic to shedding dogs, now that my shedders have gone to rainbow bridge and his stuffy nose is magically disappearing!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I see we were posting at the same time, Brooke.

Good luck with the Pom and Kona. I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck Brooke, dont foreget we want lots of pictures and videos.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of Sugar the pom. Isn't she adorable!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

But,
You will probably want another Havanese someday.
If you get the Pom (very cute) would that nix your chances of getting a 2nd Hav??
Remember MHS is very strong.....!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hm.... good point. Deff. something to think about.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure you already checked here, but just in case....

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/polishlowlandsheepdog.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Brooke - we met some wonderful Polish Lowland Sheepdogs at a match a few weeks ago. They seem to be similar in temperment to the Havanese and if you don't shave their rear ends, they kind of look alike too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sugar is very cute. She looks to be in very good shape for an 8yr old dog. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sugar is too cute! One of my friends has two poms, and they are very entertaining fun little dogs. Good luck and post more pics!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Brooke:

Since you are thinking of adding another dog why not another Havanese-you know what they are like and like the saying goes-They are like potato chips you can't have just one.

Pat


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Pat, 
What's stopping me from owning a 2nd havanese right now is really $. Our breeder is not sure when another litter will be born, we are on the waiting list, and if we have the $ we might get a 2nd havanese. Just not sure yet. This little pom is just the sweetest and for her being 8 years old, we probably won't be getting another Hav. until she would pass anyway.  Just thoughts in my mind right now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky's breeder also breeds PONs, the Polish Lowland Sheepdog, and we met two of them when we went to get Ricky. They are big, need a lot of grooming and are very bossy. One tried to 'herd' me as I got up to get the camera I'd left in the van. I ignored her there and back and that was that, but with young kids, they tend to want to herd them too. They are quite barky too since they feel it is their job to protect the ranch. They ARE very good looking though! 

Good luck, no matter what you decide, Brooke!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brooke, good luck with what ever you decide. Sugar does not look like a Polish Lowland sheep dog to me though? she looks like she may have some pomeranian or sheltie in her.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Missy, she is a full pom, this is a diff. dog all together. LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Nan has a good point.. from my personal experience, I would say having 2 Havs is the best! They are so amazing together. If you are looking for an older dog, the Hav breeders tend to retire their furballs after a few years, you might want to check around with the breeders on the Forum and I am sure they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Poornima!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have never owned 2 dogs before this, but to answer "what is it like?" You no longer need cable TV, because you are content on a daily basis to just watch your dogs play together. I do own 2 Havs so I do not know if it is different with 2 different breeds. BTW--how much do you pay for cable? How many months would it take for you to pay for another Hav?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BrookenKona said:


> So... here is the update. After researching MORE about this breed, I think it's best that we hold off on a *bigger* dog. what I mean by this, is that these dogs can grow very very big, 40-60lbs. While she's a doll right now, I am wondering how well she would do with my kids as she gets older. My children are anything but dominate over Kona. LOL I am still trying to teach them to tell him "no bite" while they play. This breeder also has pomaranians, and has a female, retired. She's 8 years old and Kona and her just HIT IT OFF SO GOOD! she's a parti color mix... same as Kona... so we are going to do a over night and daytime trial and see how that goes over today and tomorrow and wed. I wanna be sure before we add another doggie to the mix, that's he/she is the right one. I grew up with poms in the family, and knowing how wonderful Kona is with our neighbors poms when they come over leads me to believe that a smaller friend for Kona would be best. So.. wish us luck with the little pom over the next few days that she is with us, and I will post pics when I can.


I don't have a problem mixing large and small dogs as long as you know their personalities well. I have a 60 pound standard poodle along with 3 havs. She is the alpha although Bandit challenges her for the position every now and then (and will never win it but what the heck, it's worth a try). Normally you'll find at least one of the havs sleeping with their body touching my spoo and sometimes a couple at once. When we have hav puppies they curl up in her tummy area which gives Bandit a break and she doesn't mind because she knows how gentle Tosha is.
Poms have a special place in my heart. I had one for almost 16 years and she totally owned my heart. They are wonderful dogs but can be a little snippy and possessive. If you have one that doesn't have those qualities you may have a very great mix with a hav. Some poms don't do well with young children...others do. Good luck, I hope all works out well.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info ya'll. I really just need to think it over and really discuss it. Would I love another hav? yes! I would love it! It's hard to decide, just what to do. I really guess finding out what Sugar's attitude is like, might be the best thing. I do have to think about what's best for the kids as well as my hubby and I. I wanna make sure Kona is ready for a PERM. friend. It's' alot to think about. Will this stop us from getting a hav down the road, no. Of course not. I just don't wanna pass up this little girl, unless I know it's the right choice. you never know, she may get here and hate us... LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with your decision. I also did alot of research on a pom before finding the havanese. I wanted one so bad,but I had read they were not so great with children and snippy..and they tend to be "barky". I'm sure that isn't the case with all of them......but I figured my luck,that is what I'd get! I have "barky" already with my sheltie----ound:

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a friend who is in love with Poms too. She added one and is already wanting to add another. I will say, it is total disaster when I get my maltese around her Pom. It is who can yap the loudest. However, Belle does better with Dora and maybe it will be the same with your hav and pom. I think a trial weekend is a great idea!

Amanda


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder with her being 8 years old, if that will stifle the yappy barks? hm..... we will DEFF. be doing a trial weekend!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Sugar is coming at 11:00 today. We can hardly wait. I hope things work out though. Hubby and I are gonna spend alot of time with her and really get to see if she's right for us and we are right for her. I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!! Keep your paws crossed!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things work out for you guys. It should be alot of fun!!!! Hopefully you will have time to snap a few pictures of them.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

One suggestion - some Poms are great with kids and others are not. Can you borrow some neighborhood kids and see how the Pom behaves. I didn't know they could be such turds and get worse as they get older. I love my guy but geeze what an old grouch!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wishing you luck today with your cute pom visitor/possible family member! :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wishing you the best of luck today with Sugar...the pom! lol She's adorable! It sounds like you are taking all the right steps and a trail weekend or few days is a wonderful idea! I think you'll get an idea fairly quickly whether or not they will get along.
Hope it all goes great!
Beverly


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well,  Sad to say that she did NOT like Kona. I am assuming b/c he's in puppy stages of life and she is in very very senior stages of life. She is cute, the lady cut her like a little lion and she was adorable. We knew almost instantly that they would not fit. Sugar stayed scared and shaky for first 30-45 min. then we let them out together with us and as Kona got braver and more playful she growled, barked and even bit him. We gave it another hour and still, she didn't want anything to do with him. Maybe Kona would have learned to stay away from her, but she was very skiddish with him around him. So... she's not going become a part of our family  Sadly, but we knew we would be able to tell. As well, she was NOT used to kids and not okay with our kids  She was very snappy with them as well, I assume b/c of her age as well.  It just wasn't meant to be. 
You know, it was actually weird having 2 dogs. I am not so sure that we really are a family for multiple dogs if that makes sense. I guess we will have to do trial and error with any dog we find  but that's normal.  Alot of breeders and friends are more willing to do overnight family visits  Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

good for you for letting your honesty win over the situation...it's a difficult thing to do.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Amy.  It was hard, but it's the right thing for all involved.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Brooke I'm sorry it didnt work out for you, it's good you gave it a try first.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You were so smart to give it a trial run first. And you are right, there is something very special about having just one dog. I'm just one of those people that doesn't know how to stop. Although for me, three is a magical number - four was just one too many. But then again I also had four cats and two infants. Do you think it was the two infants? ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Brooke I am sorry that things did not work out for you guys. It is better to find out now then later. It is different when you add the second one but then after that it gets easier and easier..trust me we are on our fourth pupper!!!!! Just more to love and get love back!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Brooke, I am sorry Sugar didn't work out. Her picture was darling. I just lost my Pom last Nov at 17 years of age. She was MY baby....and didn't care for anyone else. She didn't know she was a dog...and didn't like any dog at all. She also wasn't crazy about my grandsons and got worse as she got older. The last 2 years nobody could hold her or pet her but me. To me she was so sweet and perfect -- and I miss her every day. Most Poms I know are one people dogs. They get so attached to their master and protect them ... even if t means biting.

I'm so glad you did the visit and made a good decision. Can't have anybody not being nice to that sweet little Kona !!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw Dale. Your pom sounded so sweet!  You know, I know there is a perfect fit for Kona. Someone not so agressive at the beginning... Kona is a scardy cat..... but someoen who wants to play with him and not just sit there........ LOL Maybe the perfect fit for him is ME and HUBBY and the KIDS!  We know just when to do lots of things or not so many things, ya know.  I don't know...... Just thinking. I really wish she would have worked out.. she is a doll!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Brooke--

So sorry for your disappointment, but when it's the right two...then, it's great! For now, or maybe forever, cherish that little Kona, and spoil him rotten! :whoo:

Poor Kona! He's probably thinking, "What the heck??!!" :suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think you should hold out for another Hav! You love your Kona so much and think another hav would work well for your young fam....not too small, not too big, playful, loving, great temperament, non-shedding, smart etc.!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Vicki, I think we are going to hold out for another hav. too  I asked hubby if we could take $ out of our income tax next year, and he said yes... but we do have the stimulus check coming next month........ **** HM.................******* lol
I wonder if our breeder is going to have puppies then....


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Bummer it didn't work out, but secretly I am in the "vote for another Hav'" club anyway.... I think you are the PERFECT person for Havanese adoption. We'll make sure we'll all keep our eyes open for suitable candidates in your area <g>. Here's one...If you drive REALLY fast, can you make it to Myrtle Beach S.C. in two hours???

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10215245

Marley just spent a couple of weeks with a Havanese breeder while we were on vacation. I think he liked the breeders own dogs o.k., but must have really, really enjoyed the other Hav' that was visiting. So I think it's all in the personality, there is a perfect match out there for Kona. I am quite happy having just one dog, although the kids are already pushing for another one (something about "Mom, WE were supposed to get a dog...Marley is YOUR dog....").

Alexa


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Alexa, I do enjoy having Kona only... I just think it would be super cool and a great thing for him to have a friend...... *** me too *** It's like pringles, you can't have just 1. I thought it would be alot longer before I was even THINKING of anther doggie.. but... it's not. LOL I would love to adopt or rescue from the hav. rescue. I just dont know of anyone in my area.  Aw.. I wish I could get to S.C. in 2 hours... would be more like 14.  tHANKS SO MUCH for keeping us in your thoughts and list for someone in our area!!! There are actually a TON of havanese on petfinder, but the closest to us is Houston, tx, and they don't adopt out of state usually on petfinder... Well, God's got a plan... just have to be patient!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke,

I am sorry the Pom didn't work out, but.....it's probably for the best as you are just meant to have another Hav. :biggrin1: 

As far as mixing large and small dogs, it worked out great for my gang. I did have to watch them close in the beginning as Bugsy was 3.8 lbs when I got him at 12 weeks and wanted to make sure the my big guys didn't accidentally hurt him. Until Bugsy they never had any small dog friends. But they did just great and my 65 lb Romeo and my almost 12 lb Bugsy are two peas in a pod. They are absolutely the best of friends and they really rough house a lot!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's great that you had a 'trial' time with Sugar. I think it's much wiser to listen to your gut and head and know that this is not quite the right addition to your family right now. Better that, than regretting it and having to endure the two dogs not getting along.  I agree that a Hav seems to be what would fit best, but then of course I'm totally biased. lol 

It's great that hubby is open to considering another Hav pup sometime in the future. Good sign!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya, hubby does tell me he's so in love with Kona that he just thinks his heart would explode with 2 to love..... *cough* He also said this about having 1, then 2 children and now we have 3.. LOL  Hubby's are so funny!!!!!!!!


----------

